# Kindle coming to Target?



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/07/kindle-coming-to-target-on-april-25/



> We've always wondered if and when Amazon would get the Kindle into brick-and-mortar stores to counteract the see-it-with-your-eyes marketing advantage held by competitors like Barnes and Noble, and it looks like we just got our answer -- this is a shot of a Target inventory handheld showing a listing for Amazon's e-reader. We're told that the in-store date is April 25, so we'll be keeping an eye out -- and we're definitely curious to see if Amazon's retail packaging for stores is any flashier than the current Kindle box.


I have no idea if this is true or not but it could be interesting. The discussion on the Amazon board thinks that if it would happen, Amazon could avoid the problem of having to apply tax to all purchases by using Target as a reseller. I have no idea about that either.

Anyway, it is something to be on the look out for.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

eek, hard to say if this will be a boon or a bust. For starters, almost EVERY display model of any electronic device is ALWAYS broken. E-readers, game consoles, you name it. Unless someone is assigned to maintain it, and I have grave doubts about Target employees having that responsibility, this might actually hurt consumer perception about e-readers. The good news is that they could put one under glass with a screen saver showing actual text and at least give folks an idea of what e-ink LOOKS like, though I bet 99% will think it is a sticker applied to a blank screen 

But hey, better than Wal-mart, right? Imagine the treatment a kindle would get from that company.....Still, Target is an odd choice. I would have though Best Buy to be a better choice, the Kindle price tag would not seem so out of line there.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Kindle @ Target? 

Yes, that would be an interesting concept.

I agree with jason10mm though, better Target than Walmart. Bestbuy would absolutely be a wiser choice given the price of a Kindle and it would provide an atmosphere where a potential consumer might be able to handle the device with a knowledgeable salesperson on hand to answer any questions. Either way, I'm all for any venue that would allow readers awareness of the long list of things to love about Kindle.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Anything that promotes ebook sales is good for me! I think that's great. If there had been a Kindle in my target, I would have had one years ago rather than waiting to receive it as a Christmas gift. This would DEFINITELY increase sales significantly for Amazon. I believe Target currently has the Sony e-readers on display at my store. I know the Staples and Border's have the Sonys.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Whatever works. It's kinda funny that a pure e-tailer is going B&M with it's first actual product.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

If they do start selling them I hope they sell accessories too. 

Melissa


----------



## dieterpops (Mar 30, 2010)

Target has been selling Sony readers for years. Each Target has interactive displays where you can test out the Sony 300 and 600 readers. Best Buy also has these displays. Guess they'll have to make room for a Kindle display now.


----------



## kindeling (Jan 8, 2010)

Cool, I will go check it out to see if this is true. If it does happen, perhaps the Kindle 2 price may drop just a little over time. I have seen some of the basic Sonys there in the past, so it is not a stretch for Target to have some interest. Good luck to Target and to Amazon. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Let me be a big box snob for a second and say that Target is a much better choice than even Best Buy or Frye's or something .... Target has a reputation for being a little hipper than your average store and I think Amazon should capitalize on that ... then go everywhere else.

And as hsuthard said, anything that promotes ebooks is a good thing.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe I can sneak into my Target with a laptop and hook it up with the screensaver and hack fonts   I'll make sure to keep it in working order!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Target 'round the corner from my house has never had a Sony in it. . . . .I've looked. . . .not sure why. . . . . .the Best Buy in the Pentagon has all flavors. . . . 

I'll definitely be checking it out come April 25 though for a Kindle. . . .


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> The good news is that they could put one under glass with a screen saver showing actual text and at least give folks an idea of what e-ink LOOKS like, though I bet 99% will think it is a sticker applied to a blank screen


First Sony I saw at Target, I thought exactly that, "drat, a sticker. I wanted to see the real thing"... then I pressed a button... I was very impressed. I 'thought' I knew what I was looking at.

It is one of the reasons that readers need to be in your hands, not on a screen, or a pamplet. Until you've seen one, you really don't know what it is.

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LOL I've never Target referred to as hip.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I believe that Amazon already has a relationship with Target.  Some of the Amazon items I looked at were listed as being sold by Target.

Our Target store always has very helpful associates in the electronics area.  They offer help to you in the aisles, but are not pushy. Ours is a small market store; I don't know if all of them are like that.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

If they put them in Target, does that mean that Amazon won't be coming out with a K3 or DX2 any time soon?  Or even an update to the software.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

If it's true I think it's a good move. Not everyone goes on Amazon specifically looking for a Kindle. But if they happen to pass by it in a store they may just play around with it and decide they'd like to have one. And if they really want sales to take off they need to have it in a major store that gets a lot of traffic.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

If this is true, then it will just be one more reason for me to love Target!  

*Edited to fix a typo.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

lynninva said:


> I believe that Amazon already has a relationship with Target. Some of the Amazon items I looked at were listed as being sold by Target.


I believe that Amazon runs and fulfills orders from Target's website. Also, I don't think this qualifies as Amazon establishing a physical presence in the various states, after all, they will just be supplying products that will be sold by Target.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

What I find most interesting is that I can go anywhere, and there is never anyone looking at the Sony eReader retail displays, and that includes Target.  I live a bock from target, so now I can finally see a DX.

By the way, I called Best Buy, which is three blocks away, and they said they would not have the iPad.  Who's carrying that to show?

Gene


----------



## Ron (Feb 12, 2009)

The nearest store to me has the Sony at the end of a small isle at the back of the store. The display is so obscure that even if you are standing within feet of it you would not notice it. Of course it is in a locked display and when I asked to see it they were unable to locate someone with a key. After waiting for 10 minutes or so (it seemed like forever) I gave up and left. There is aimost no way one could locate the Sony by accident.
I cannot imagine finding someone there being qualified to answer any question about the Sony or the kindle.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

lynninva said:


> Our Target store always has very helpful associates in the electronics area. They offer help to you in the aisles, but are not pushy. Ours is a small market store; I don't know if all of them are like that.


Same here. The electronics department at our local Target far surpasses the Best Buys in this area as far as customer service and the knowledge of the sales people.


----------



## Ilovetoread (Apr 4, 2010)

kb7uen Gene said:


> What I find most interesting is that I can go anywhere, and there is never anyone looking at the Sony eReader retail displays, and that includes Target.
> Gene


Really? I live about 3 blocks from a Target, and I see people looking at the Sony several times a month. I sometimes stop and chat with them. I have a Sony and a Kindle, so we talk about both. Most people have lots of questions. I don't recommend one over the other, but I answer questions. The Sonys are directly across from the iphone accessories in the store near my house. Maybe it has to do with where they put the display in the store  ?


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I guess this is why no Best Buy option
http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/08/barnes-and-noble-nook-arriving-at-best-buy-will-go-on-sale-apri/


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

leslieray said:


> Kindle @ Target?
> 
> Yes, that would be an interesting concept.
> 
> I agree with jason10mm though, better Target than Walmart. *Bestbuy would absolutely be a wiser choice* given the price of a Kindle and it would provide an atmosphere where a potential consumer might be able to handle the device with a knowledgeable salesperson on hand to answer any questions. Either way, I'm all for any venue that would allow readers awareness of the long list of things to love about Kindle.


Are you kidding me? If Amazon partnered up with Best Buy I'd stop doing business with them.

There are few places on this planet that have a poorer trained staff & shopping experience than Worst Buy.

I've gone in there many a time just to watch them flat out lie to customers & provide bogus information to make a sale. I've literally interrupted salesmen there in the middle of their pitches to point out that the laptop they are selling has an Intel CPU vs the AMD CPU they just mentioned or vice versa.

Often times they just make stuff up on the spot, and I've actually cleaned up after their messes.

My g/f has a laptop she bought there (before she met me) and I had to train their MANAGER on the Geek Squad 'Black Tie Warranty' policies since she said that there wasn't a 'no-lemon clause'.

So I literally educated her for nearly an hour on the warranty statement and what it does and doesn't cover. It's bad when I as a customer know their policies better than the person they've hand-picked to run the store


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

That's definitely an interesting tidbit of news.


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

I think it's a great idea. My dad actually went to Target first when looking to buy his Kindle.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

kb7uen Gene said:


> I live a bock from target, so now I can finally see a DX.
> 
> Gene


The article just mentions the K2 not the DX. I am with you I would like to see a DX available so I could actually see if I want to get one or just stick with my K2


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't get the appeal of the DX until I saw one. I gave one to my Mother fro Mother's Day/Birthday last year. I really liked it and was impressed with how light it was.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't see any reason why they wouldn't make the KDX available too.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Pirate said:


> If they put them in Target, does that mean that Amazon won't be coming out with a K3 or DX2 any time soon?  Or even an update to the software.


I'm not sure why the one would negate the other.



kb7uen Gene said:


> By the way, I called Best Buy, which is three blocks away, and they said they would not have the iPad. Who's carrying that to show?


I think they may only be available in Apple stores right now.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

First off, I think its interesting that this site is showing pictures of inventory systems as their proofs... just seems a bit, umm... off.  Like not really proof.

But, I think the kindle being sold at Target is a really good idea.  I like Target.  And yes, target has a reputation for being "hip" or at least trying to be.    I wish I had a target here, but my closest one is an hour away.  I still drive the distance though, when its necessary.  

I would not be happy to see a kindle in a best buy.  They have the WORST return policy ever.  I can not imagine Amazon ever partnering with them to supply kindles.  Ever.  That would be a BAD move for Amazon, hitting poorly on customer service reputation.  I agree with the poster that said the employees there make up stuff on the spot just to sell the merchandise.  We went there to look *AT* flat screen tv's before we bought ours, because their displays are better.... but they had no clue we already knew they were freaken lying to us to sell the tv's.  We already had our info, we just wanted to see each model On to compare.  I can't stand best buy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I saw a picture earlier of nooks at Best Buy. The actual boxes, not just the inventory screenshot. 

I have a friend that is a manager at Target, I'm going to see if she knows anything about the Kindle coming.


----------



## GPLarge (Apr 5, 2010)

I had considered the Nook as I have been shopping and debating (and driving my wife nuts   ) and it just isn't quite ready for prime time yet. Best Buy might be a good place for it. I tried 2 display units in 2 different stores one was ok the other froze up. Both seemed laggy with the most recent update. But I'll leave it alone as I don't want to hijack a thread.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kb7uen Gene said:


> By the way, I called Best Buy, which is three blocks away, and they said they would not have the iPad. Who's carrying that to show?
> 
> Gene


We just looked at iPads at our local Best Buy tonight. I'd heard that all the Best Buys are sold out of them right now, but they should still have display models.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I just saw on my local news a few minutes ago that the Kindle will be at Target Stores by the end of the month. Since I still have a K1, it will be nice to go see the K2. It would be wonderful if they also have the DX. I would love to see one of those.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

leslieray said:


> I agree with jason10mm though, better Target than Walmart. Bestbuy would absolutely be a wiser choice given the price of a Kindle and it would provide an atmosphere where a potential consumer might be able to handle the device with a knowledgeable salesperson on hand to answer any questions.


HA HA HA HA!!!     I'm dying laughing at the idea of a "knowledgeable salesperson" who can "answer any questions" being on hand at BestBuy. I'm sure that somewhere within the BestBuy family of employees there exists at least one of those, but honestly I have never ever encountered one. My most recent BestBuy experience was in pursuit of a television, during which visit I was lied to - flat out lied to - about the technical specs of the tvs in question by every single person on the floor, and the store manager, until I whipped out documentation from the manufacturer which proved me right, at which point they backpedaled and said that they were only following store policy and trying to explain things in a more easy to understand way.

Whatever. I have yet to find a BestBuy worker who knows the truth about the products they're trying to sell!


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Chris W said:


> I believe that Amazon runs and fulfills orders from Target's website. Also, I don't think this qualifies as Amazon establishing a physical presence in the various states, after all, they will just be supplying products that will be sold by Target.


This would most definitely establish a presence for Amazon in all states that they seel Kindles in Target. And the government wouldn't miss a beat on this one either.


----------



## Ilovetoread (Apr 4, 2010)

pugmom said:


> This would most definitely establish a presence for Amazon in all states that they seel Kindles in Target. And the government wouldn't miss a beat on this one either.


I don't see how it would. Target would be the seller, not Amazon. Amazon would be the supplier, and they don't have a presence in my state. State taxes, paid at time of sell, are decided on if the seller has an established presence in our state, not the suppplier. At least in my state.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ilovetoread said:


> I don't see how it would. Target would be the seller, not Amazon. Amazon would be the supplier, and they don't have a presence in my state. State taxes, paid at time of sell, are decided on if the seller has an established presence in our state, not the suppplier. At least in my state.


Well, except that some people are now paying tax on kindle books because Amazon is only the _agent_ for the publisher who has a nexus in their state. I suppose it will depend on the state, and it is possible that e-stuff is different than physical objects. I admit the whole thing makes my head spin a little. 

It begs the question too, of whether Target can offer it at a sale price lower than Amazon. And, would Target being able to do that or not, affect whether Amazon is considered to have a presence? I would think not, but who knows. I do see why Amazon would be looking for a way to get the device out there for people to see and touch. I mean, the internet is a great shopping mall. . .but, especially for tech stuff, there are a lot of folks who still want to play with a thing before plunking down their hard earned cash.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Target tried selling Tupperware as well, but that didn't work because of the sales tax issue....don't see how the Kindle would be different...


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

love2read said:


> I just saw on my local news a few minutes ago that the Kindle will be at Target Stores by the end of the month. Since I still have a K1, it will be nice to go see the K2. It would be wonderful if they also have the DX. I would love to see one of those.


I'm with you on this. We have (3) K1's (not as bad as it sounds...one each and a spare, just in case either of the others dies). I would love to see a DX. (I'm thinking it would have the added advantage of giving me text to speech for long rides in the car).


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I saw a picture earlier of nooks at Best Buy. The actual boxes, not just the inventory screenshot.
> 
> I have a friend that is a manager at Target, I'm going to see if she knows anything about the Kindle coming.


Some investigative work never hurt


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe Amazon is getting out of the hardware business.  Dumping all the leftover Kindles now that you can buy e-books from Amazon in all the other e-book venues: Ipad, Iphone, PC, etc.  Don't be hating, I still love my Kindle.  But, just saying.

Kathy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

yogini2 said:


> Maybe Amazon is getting out of the hardware business. Dumping all the leftover Kindles now that you can buy e-books from Amazon in all the other e-book venues: Ipad, Iphone, PC, etc. Don't be hating, I still love my Kindle. But, just saying.
> 
> Kathy


Nah.


----------



## debbiev (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, I have to post about my "Target/Kindle" experience that I had this morning LOL (I have to laugh or I'd cry   Anyway, I stopped by Target to see if I could get confirmation about Kindle being sold there starting April 25th. I asked the Associate in Electronics about it and she didn't know what a Kindle was. She kept asking me if it was a TV. She called her Manager who hadn't heard anything about it ( I don't think the Manager knew what a Kindle was either). So the Associate gets out the book listing upcoming things and...there it was, Amazon Kindle, Appril 25th....in the...wait for it...wait for it....Video Game section. Yikes!  I really don't know how this is gonna work out.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

yogini2 said:


> Maybe Amazon is getting out of the hardware business. Dumping all the leftover Kindles now that you can buy e-books from Amazon in all the other e-book venues: Ipad, Iphone, PC, etc. Don't be hating, I still love my Kindle. But, just saying.


That doesn't really make sense to me. If you want to get out of the hardware business, you don't open a new venue for sales.



debbiev said:


> Ok, I have to post about my "Target/Kindle" experience that I had this morning LOL (I have to laugh or I'd cry  Anyway, I stopped by Target to see if I could get confirmation about Kindle being sold there starting April 25th. I asked the Associate in Electronics about it and she didn't know what a Kindle was. She kept asking me if it was a TV. She called her Manager who hadn't heard anything about it ( I don't think the Manager knew what a Kindle was either). So the Associate gets out the book listing upcoming things and...there it was, Amazon Kindle, Appril 25th....in the...wait for it...wait for it....Video Game section. Yikes! I really don't know how this is gonna work out.


Eh, that's where the Sony's are, at least at my Target. Squeezed in there next to the video game controllers and things. It's just the name of that section of the store, no need to cry about it, although I do agree that it's kinda funny.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't think Amazon is getting out of the hardware business, I think they are getting into the wholesale business.  I think Target will purchase Kindles from them for resale, like they buy TVs or game systems from someone else.  I think it supports Amazon's role as a bookseller - having more Kindles in circulation will draw more people to Amazon to purchase ebooks.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

The money is in the book sales, not the device.  Its just a hunch for me.  Not based on anything then that.

Kathy


----------



## mdovell (Feb 7, 2010)

I have to wonder if something else will come out by then like some "official" kindle apps.

I don't think selling it is a bad thing...but here's a few issues

1) the sales taxes...

2) training for those on the floor. I kinda doubt they'd tell people about calibre but they certainly should show the wifi and how to download samples of books.

3) processing returns

If apple has their own stores and sells in best buy...

If sony's are found in borders and target

If nook is in b&n and best buy

then I have to wonder as to if the other ones coming out on the market will be crushed. There seems to be maybe 9 ereaders on the market and only three or four are major ones..


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

pugmom said:


> This would most definitely establish a presence for Amazon in all states that they seel Kindles in Target. And the government wouldn't miss a beat on this one either.


No. You would have to pay sales tax on the Kindle itself, because it's a retail sale at a store in a state that has sales tax. This is no different than buying any other item at Target (except food, newspapers, and other tax-exempt items). But that does not automatically mean you'd subsequently have to pay tax on Kindle books. Amazon is not establishing stores in 50 states, they're selling a product to a retailer. Those are very different things.



pugmom said:


> Target tried selling Tupperware as well, but that didn't work because of the sales tax issue....don't see how the Kindle would be different...


Tupperware stopped selling to Target because it was harming their direct channel:

http://www.nytimes.com/2003/06/19/business/company-news-tupperware-to-end-partnership-with-target-stores.html?pagewanted=1


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Looking at the photo from the link in the original post, it doesn't identify a specific Kindle model, just that it's a 6"... wonder if there's any chance this could be a Kindle 3? I know that's a long shot since we really haven't heard anything about an upcoming imminent release, but one can hope... =)


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

911jason said:


> Looking at the photo from the link in the original post, it doesn't identify a specific Kindle model, just that it's a 6"... wonder if there's any chance this could be a Kindle 3? I know that's a long shot since we really haven't heard anything about an upcoming imminent release, but one can hope... =)


I don't think that's the case.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I wonder if Amazon will license the file format to a third party so they can build/sell a device that can read .AZW formatted files. Much as I like the Kindle, I'm a bit nervous at having only a single source for .azw readers.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just posted this on another thread but it's now verified:

http://www.forbes.com/2010/04/22/target-to-sell-amazons-kindle-marketnewsvideo.html


----------

